# The ugly side of your city



## The Cake On BBQ

joshsam said:


> That's not ugly tho. Just neglected.


Well, ones you showed aren't ugly either, just abandoned. Okay, the second resembles a prison  But not quite an eyesore.


----------



## baileya16

sorry but i love to city so i don't give any picture or image. MY city is really beautiful.


----------



## Kefton

ANTAURO said:


>


 This bulding looks good.


----------



## messicano

i can see liars everywere


----------



## Wapper

I realize that it is not the worst looking place in the world, but this is an example of bad urban planning and a waste of a great location. In the 1950s until the 1970s people thought that it would be a good idea to develop the left bank of the Scheldt river in Antwerp according to a modernist plan. The result is wide spaces and commieblock-looking apartment blocks.




















Antwerpen Linkeroever by CityLAB, on Flickr



Between and next to these apartment buildings, there are also streets with row-houses and even many detachd and semi-detached houses. It is not really a shabby neighbourhood. The area is pretty nice, thanks to green areas and the vicinity of the river (with a great view towards the historic city centre), but I think the area could have been developed much better i.e. more dense and multifuntional. There are scarsely any people walking in the streets!


----------



## shree711

Here is an ugly part of Hong Kong


----------



## SydneyCity

I'm not from Hong Kong (i'd imagine Hong Kongers would have a different perspective on this), but I love Hong Kong's tenement neighbourhoods.


----------



## wc eend

Very interisting thread! Now show us some ugliness, no beauty saying that in your city there's no worse than that.


----------



## Erran

messicano said:


> i can see liars everywere



Indeed. Lot of hypocrisies here. Just add *name of city* + slum, then most pics posted here are categorized as beautiful pics by respective cities standard. :lol:

*Here are ugly parts of Jakarta, slums along the river.*

















source

*And this one from Santiago, Chile, which IMO is so damn ugly as well *








source


----------



## shree711

SydneyCity said:


> I'm not from Hong Kong (i'd imagine Hong Kongers would have a different perspective on this), but I love Hong Kong's tenement neighbourhoods.


They may have some sort of value in building the character of a city. However, if the building were on its own in the middle of a place like Sydney, it would really look out of place and perhaps would deserve a mention on this thread.


----------



## shree711

Erran said:


> *And this one from Santiago, Chile, which IMO is so damn ugly as well *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


And I thought Chile was doing somewhat ok... When I went on street view to take a look, things didn't look so great. That there looks like it could easily be in Africa.


----------



## shree711

Some shabby "industrial areas"


----------



## shree711

If Mumbai even gets on to this... (I am now going to be called a traitor by the Indian community for posting this):


----------



## shree711

Delhi:


----------



## shree711

Phuentsholing (Bhutan)/Jaigaon (India):










Take a guess which side is which.


----------



## Master of Disguise

^^ Shree you are at least expert in these topics...Well done...hope you spend this much energy and time in other threads as well..with much more useful contribution...


----------



## shree711

^^

Thanks for letting my prediction that some Indian bloke will come and mock me come true


----------



## city_thing

^^ How come the Indian forumers are attacking you for posting those photos? Of course India has slums, we all know that.

And I quite like the gritty areas of Hong Kong. Mong Kok is one of my favourite places on earth to explore.


----------



## master-chivas

o m g ... °O° where do i start!?

it'd be easier to think of the beautyfull side of Saltillo.

-We have a good weather
-We have a fairly nice cathedral (one of the oldest of Mexico)
-We have a pleasant central park ("alameda")
-We're close to a big important city (Monterrey)
-We have a growing industrial zone
-We have a few, very little few nice residential zones
-We have the "Museo del Desierto" wich is cool

Everything else pretty much sucks.

-Our "Old Saltillo" or "Centro Histórico" is a joke since most of our historical buildings were demolished and replaced by fugly and squared little buildings in the 70's. This is one of the main streets of our "historical" part of the city: 



-95% of our streets and sidewalks are deteriorated need urgent repairs:



-Our public transport system is horrible (One of the worst i've seen)


-The city is totally walking-UNfriendly so you'd think: at least it's easy to drive through... Well, it isn't, our driving culture is pathetic plus our new and super expensive road infrastructure is ineficient and already obsolete: Notice that there's only one lane to the left (where everyone is going) and 3 other lanes to go straight and turn right and no one is going there, now, this happens every day in various points of the city. 




-There is no drainage in our streets so when it rains a big part of the city is flooded



Overall, Saltillo's urban planning should've been exactly the oposite, the north part should be in the south and vice versa

anyway, I keep hope in my people to wake up some day and stop being urban idiots.


----------



## goschio

Erran said:


> *And this one from Santiago, Chile, which IMO is so damn ugly as well *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Wow, didn't know there are slums in Chile.


----------



## shree711

city_thing said:


> ^^ How come the Indian forumers are attacking you for posting those photos? Of course India has slums, we all know that.


Thats what they do. Get touchy and shit. Go on youtube and find tons of Indians saying stuff like:

Dnt insult my india. Its da bst n da wrld.
Wt is ur prblm wit india?

et cetera et cetera.


----------



## shree711

city_thing said:


> And I quite like the gritty areas of Hong Kong. Mong Kok is one of my favourite places on earth to explore.


It seems that your not one of a kind because many people find that charming about Hong Kong and others don't. My family personally avoids Mong Kok lol.


----------



## shree711

master-chivas said:


> -Our public transport system is horrible (One of the worst i've seen)


It can't be as bad as this:










And now I shall get raged at again.


----------



## RiSHi

city_thing said:


> ^^ How come the Indian forumers are attacking you for posting those photos? Of course India has slums, we all know that.
> 
> And I quite like the gritty areas of Hong Kong. Mong Kok is one of my favourite places on earth to explore.


take a look on Shree's comment on Shenzhen Bao'an Airport thread



shree711 said:


> Looking good. Now if you check out the Indian forums, you'll get a good laugh to see what they perceive to be top-class.


people discussing about Shenzhen airport and shree jumps in and asking people to visit india forum and laugh on India.:bash: what is the need of the that comment on Shenzhen forum.

yes india has poor , low HDI and lots of problems but he deliberately 
asking people to "Plz... laugh on india.hno: 

[if any grammar error plz ignore as i am not good in English ]


----------



## shree711

Yes this comment was perhaps out of place. I still stick by the words though. Complain and whine all you like but remember that it shows how spiteful you are.


----------



## RiSHi

shree711 said:


> Yes this comment was perhaps out of place. I still stick by the words though. Complain and whine all you like but remember that it shows how spiteful you are.


that comment was absolutely out of place by any mean.


----------



## shree711

RiSHi said:


> that comment was absolutely out of place by any mean.


Which I admit.


----------



## wtsall

*Santiago n slums*



goschio said:


> Wow, didn't know there are slums in Chile.


i'm actually doing my thesis on slums in santiago (really slums in latin america and the world) but yes there are slums in santiago, just not where tourists go, took me two hours to get to them in a cab, two busses and a car ride. the ones i experienced weren't as bad as saaay favelas in brazil or dharavi in mumbai. i got a few pictures but they aren't great, was really hard to take pictures safely.


----------



## master-chivas

^^^^
well it still is Latin America so... sadly...


----------



## kuquito

Bullshit. Watch Chilean tv, to see shanty towns where even the police or ambulances dare not enter. You are only fooling yourself even my city of Toronto, Canada (in the real developed world) has bigger eyesores than that.

There's a nice picture in this article incase someone is really interested http://laprensalatina.com/la-pobrez...sde-2009-al-144-por-ciento-segun-el-gobierno/




ANTAURO said:


> *Here I present some ugly areas of Santiago, Chile*


----------



## Skizo91

Kopli area in Tallinn, Estonia. 


































Also about 75% of people in Tallinn live in commieblocks, but I find many of them beautiful.


----------



## Iluminat

Warsaw - Praga Północ district


----------



## zaphod

Cool thread.



> *Posted by Skizo91*
> 
> Kopli area in Tallinn, Estonia.
> 
> ...


Damn, gotta watch out for those astronomy gangs in Tallinn, they'll mess you up if you wander on the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## Ribarca

shree711 said:


> It seems that your not one of a kind because many people find that charming about Hong Kong and others don't. My family personally avoids Mong Kok lol.


Same for me. But I love sham shui po to explore. It's like Mong Kok but without the tourists.

Interesting thread. Hong Kong is mostly compromised of ugly buildings. Even the wealthy areas are mostly ugly. But the city just oozes character.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Northen Paris isn't very good looking at all, but on the other side I do like that it's very vibrant and being cheaper it is also more welcoming for students, artists, etc. I wouldn't live there, though.
Before anyone steps in I'll mention that I'm not talking about the infamous northern suburbs but about actual Paris.


----------



## shree711

Ribarca said:


> Same for me. But I love sham shui po to explore. It's like Mong Kok but without the tourists.
> 
> Interesting thread. Hong Kong is mostly compromised of ugly buildings. Even the wealthy areas are mostly ugly. But the city just oozes character.


I like the ugliness to a certain extent, but some areas are just not nice.


----------



## wc eend

Those Tallinn blocks are actually quite cozy.


----------



## geococcyx

Ugh, this thread is ugly, negative and depressing!

:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## SydneyCity

^^

Why? I like this sort of thing. I hate seeing nothing but glossy, postcard shots of cities, I actually enjoy seeing pictures of the not-so-nice parts as well.


----------



## wc eend

Definitely right. Moreover I see that the definition of uglyness varies a lot from country to country.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

zaphod said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> 
> Damn, gotta watch out for those astronomy gangs in Tallinn, they'll mess you up if you wander on the wrong side of the tracks.


:laugh:


----------



## seem

Skizo91 said:


> Kopli area in Tallinn, Estonia.


I am sorry to say that but it reminds me Auschwitz so much. :shifty:


----------



## geococcyx

SydneyCity said:


> ^^
> 
> Why? I like this sort of thing. I hate seeing nothing but glossy, postcard shots of cities, I actually enjoy seeing pictures of the not-so-nice parts as well.


Easy to say when you are from a developed country like Australia. I bet you would love to post pics in this thread if you were from a poor african country? :|


----------



## shree711

^^

Not necessarily. If you look at the Indian forumers, they strongly despise pictures which show anything negative about their country. They would not like to post pictures on this thread.


----------



## Tellvis

It's amazing to think that India has a space programme, nuclear weapons and aircraft carriers (It even recieves foreign aid from the UK) and yet so many of it's people live in such abject squalor we couldn't begin to imagine. Crazy beyond comprehension!!!!!


----------



## Mr Bricks

Those places in Tallinn and Warsaw aren't ugly, just run-down.


----------



## printingray

All the places are not ugly, it depends of photographic skills or the class of public. All kinds of people are living everywhere. You can see an example of surroundings of upper class areas, where the servants of those people are living. Its not the ugliness of that area but some negligence and culture.


----------



## SydneyCity

Tellvis said:


> It's amazing to think that India has a space programme, nuclear weapons and aircraft carriers (It even recieves foreign aid from the UK) and yet so many of it's people live in such abject squalor we couldn't begin to imagine. Crazy beyond comprehension!!!!!


While India is certainly making progress in terms of economic growth and development, it is still undeniably a developing country with a large amount of poverty, slums etc. However I believe that India is on the same path as China, give India another 30 years and it will be like China today. And for the record, i'm not in any way Indian.


----------



## shree711

^^

I was hoping that my homeland could achieve the status of a developed country during my lifetime.


----------



## snicket

Well, David Cameron was there. :nuts:


----------



## SydneyCity

shree711 said:


> ^^
> 
> I was hoping that my homeland could achieve the status of a developed country during my lifetime.


I can definately see India taking the path of China in years to come. Manufacturing is beginning to move to India, just as it began moving to China in the late 1970s, when Japan and South Korea were the major manufacturing powerhouses.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

A side not many get to see of Sydney... and although very small in the grand scheme of things (only a street or so long), it's a part of the city many avoid. Known simply as 'The Block', it refers to a block of housing in Redfern, Sydney. The block was purchased over a period of 30 years by the Aboriginal Housing Company for use as a project in Aboriginal-managed housing. For non-Aborigines, the Block has assumed a notorious reputation for violence and crime.









news.com.au








news.com.au








http://www.flickr.com/photos/newtown_grafitti/5204122366/sizes/z/in/photostream/










Check it out on Street View

http://goo.gl/maps/8H6Fx

http://goo.gl/maps/J7nK1

http://goo.gl/maps/p9fLs


----------



## Rascar

> and although very small in the grand scheme of things (only a street or so long)


Yes, when I first heard of this area Australians made it sound like some Mumbai or Rio sized favella :lol:. In a country of huge low density neighbourhoods it is pretty tiny. I guess notable in a country so rich though.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^yeah, we do tend to exaggerate things here. In the case of the Block, a lot of it probably has to do with the fact people aren't really used to seeing areas such as these - _especially_ in inner Sydney, where only a street or two away, terraced houses sell for million$. Then there's the racists who think any suburb where the majority isn't white is some ethnic ghetto... makes me want to buy them a plane ticket to see what a real ghetto looks like...


----------



## SydneyCity

Besides, the majority of 'The Block' has been demolished now and there are plans to redevelop the area, it's currently vacant land for the most part.

However, there's still plenty of scummy looking areas in the outer suburbs.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^they've got rid of most of it? I can't imagine that having sat well with the Aboriginal people lol.


----------



## SydneyCity

Large swathes of The Block are now vacant land awaiting redevelopment. I believe there are plans to build more Aboriginal housing, however, so I don't see the area becoming any safer.


----------



## Skyrazer

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^they've got rid of most of it? I can't imagine that having sat well with the Aboriginal people lol.


The NSW govt has been clearing out shabby housing for years now (Redfern-Waterloo Commission was a big one) and what's left are only pockets/streets of the slum-like housing.

And as SydneyCity said, there's a big plan by the Aboriginal Housing Company to redevelop around the Block for the existing Aboriginal community. I think the AHC own the land on/around the Block, so unless the govt somehow attempts to acquire that land, I don't think the aboriginal people have much to complain about.


----------



## Suburbanist

snicket said:


> Well, David Cameron was there. :nuts:


Poverty tours work great politically for rich country leaders.

At home, it shows a compassionate side, and alleviates part of the electorate who feels development guilty.

At the host country, it boosts whatever local leadership wants to profiteer of showcasing some token social/urban renewal program with a stamp of an important visit from a foreign Chief of State.


----------



## Occit

goschio said:


> Yes, thats extremely ugly. Just wonder how people can live in such a place.


^^
I present you THE CHILEANS...  ...they will never!, never! will show you the true ugly side of their cities.


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## alex_lg

Just go to this thread to say two things


*THIS PICTURE IS NOT OF SANTIAGO DE CHILE*










And for that forumer who said that the image looked like Africa, I must say that in fact the photograph is Soweto, South Africa. This image has been circulating for months and have seen the web that has been used repeatedly in different forums to discredit my country.



*For the international moderators: PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD!*
:lock: :lock:

As the creator of this thread is just a troll (a certain country there is no reason to mention), well known among the forum members of my country, which created this thread just to insult intended to Chile.



PS: Sorry if my English is not understood, I have only Google Translator.


----------



## Kefton

kuquito said:


> Bullshit. Watch Chilean tv, to see shanty towns where even the police or ambulances dare not enter. You are only fooling yourself even my city of Toronto, Canada (in the real developed world) has bigger eyesores than that.
> 
> There's a nice picture in this article incase someone is really interested http://laprensalatina.com/la-pobrez...sde-2009-al-144-por-ciento-segun-el-gobierno/


 Moreover that places taken in Santiago are not ugly, but the pics are bad taken. For example the second pic is an abandonated building in a beautiful avenue.


----------



## Javier

Erran said:


> Indeed. Lot of hypocrisies here. Just add *name of city* + slum, then most pics posted here are categorized as beautiful pics by respective cities standard. :lol:
> 
> 
> *And this one from Santiago, Chile, which IMO is so damn ugly as well *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Isn't true, that picture is Soweto.


----------



## SydneyCity

Redfern - Waterloo:


Waterloo landscape by Marilia Ogayar, on Flickr


Suicide Towers by traffman, on Flickr


Housing Commission Apartments - Redfern by David Collier, on Flickr


----------



## andwiz

Ciudad Bolivar - Bogota


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

edit


----------



## luife100

We still have a lot to do in Latin-america against the poverty, I think we have been improving our lifestyle in recent decades (some countries more than others) but still a long way to go. I wish some day we could become a developed region. But we need not just to grow our economy but work on natality issues: at least in Mexico, the low-incoming people is also who have more kids, and that represents a really big cost for the country. In fact, it incresases the inequality of our society.


----------



## fastboyRD

luife100 said:


> We still have a lot to do in Latin-america against the poverty, I think we have been improving our lifestyle in recent decades (some countries more than others) but still a long way to go. I wish some day we could become a developed region. But we need not just to grow our economy but work on natality issues: at least in Mexico, the low-incoming people is also who have more kids, and that represents a really big cost for the country. In fact, it incresases the inequality of our society.


:blahblah:


_Say something we don't know._


----------



## poveroate

*palermo, quartiere zen - italy*


----------



## Aaronj09

Around Seacroft by Ian Turner Leeds, on Flickr


Around Seacroft by Ian Turner Leeds, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyCity

Those Italian slums look awful, hard to believe they're in a first world country. Not to say other first world countries don't have similarly, if not more, appauling living conditions (Australia has them in the form of remote Aborignal communities for example).


----------



## Galro

SydneyCity said:


> Those Italian slums look awful, hard to believe they're in a first world country. Not to say other first world countries don't have similarly, if not more, appauling living conditions (Australia has them in the form of remote Aborignal communities for example).


Besides all the trash, which seems to be common problem in Southern Italy, then it does not look that bad to me. All the buildings appears to be structurally sound, albeit in need of some paint. The slums outside Naples looks worse.

Here it is on google streetview: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=quar...=GR8jcV8iUfcFE3lTPto2xQ&cbp=12,236.82,,0,0.64


----------



## vraem

Well this seems to be a picture of some years the richest city in the world and spectacular showing its ugly

*Dubai *


----------



## vraem

Occit said:


> ^^
> I present you THE CHILEANS...  ...they will never!, never! will show you the true ugly side of their cities.


never accept true post pictures of ugly areas of their cities, because

:dunno:

I have many pictures of the cities of this country how are you

*santiago, chile ugly*









_area of cerro navia_









_area of pedro aguirre cerda_









_area of independence_









_area of la pintana __south of __Santiago_

good the second picture is from two years ago




(...)


----------



## VITORIA MAN

VITORIA ( SPAIN )


----------



## lakegz

I would post a photo of Beijing's ugly side, but you wouldn't be able to see anything.


----------



## gabrielbabb

^^ haha


----------



## alex_lg

vraem said:


> never accept true post pictures of ugly areas of their cities, because
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> I have many pictures of the cities of this country how are you
> 
> *santiago, chile ugly*
> 
> 
> (...)


vraem, you lived in Chile?


----------



## alex_lg

Next


----------



## t2dg

mazarick said:


> wow is this a real picture?


Yes, it was a social-housing project, built in 1999 in Ixtapaluca, East from Mexico City. The plans were to build 20,000 new houses.


----------



## mazarick

why do people post urban decayed areas as ugly, or even working class neighborhoods? (THAT IS THE SOUL OF YOUR CITY!)

skyscrapers and glass towers are generic and found all over the planet!!!! While working class neighborhoods are UNIQUE and only found in your town and not elsewhere. No working class area is alike, but skyscrapers are all pretty similar!

there is a lot of beauty in urban decay.... it tells a story

ugly areas of my city should be those grotesque US style mega shopping malls full of parking lots and starbucks and zara and h&m

not only because they put the little man out of business, but because they truly uglify the cities!!


----------



## Zaz965

t2dg said:


>


come on, this is organized, it is not an ugly neighborhood


----------



## the spliff fairy

This is a weird one. Beijing's hutongs where the poorest live, are actually former 100-400 year old residences of the middle classes.














































They were once spacious homes for extended families back in the day - the old height restrictions of the city ensured nothing would be taller than 
the palaces, so housing extended outwards rather than upwards, creating the courtyard homes surrounded by numerous outbuildings.





























But by the 1950s the population had grown so drastically the average space for a resident was a 1m2, less than a shanty town, with families sharing
a room, and countless brick and concrete add-ons. They were however utterly famed for their streetlife where life was lived outdoors due to the
space restrictions:















































They still form a large part of the centre


















After years of destruction they're now reviving, being restored and often converted, but to the loss of the street life.














































and even new builds being added in the same format:











Far uglier are the highrises/ midrises from the 90s:




















In general when the highrises are built they look quite good. Poor developments and rich ones are almost indistinguishable:




































...however give it a few years and this happens. The cheaper places soon reveal themselves by not having in-built aircon:


----------



## t2dg

mazarick said:


> there is a lot of beauty in urban decay.... it tells a story


One could also say: "There is a lot of beauty in ugliness"; or in other words, there is an aesthetics of ugliness... which I agree.

From my point of view, one of the great "evils" of our time in terms of urban design and city planning is (among other things, of course) the phenomenon of standardisation and, this unfortunately involves the whole spectrum of society, the wealthy and the poor.


----------



## mazarick

t2dg said:


> One could also say: "There is a lot of beauty in ugliness"; or in other words, there is an aesthetics of ugliness... which I agree.
> 
> From my point of view, one of the great "evils" of our time in terms of urban design and city planning is (among other things, of course) the phenomenon of standardisation and, this unfortunately involves the whole spectrum of society, the wealthy and the poor.


We used to dress and look very differently. Globalization now is making sure we all look alike and dress alike. 

Now our cities are turning into an ocean of sameness... Architecture all over the planet is frighteningly similar!


----------



## vera.g

Maybe this is the answer - that the standardization and simplification of what ever is possible are the ugliest sort of things in our life. I mean, the life is complicated and its creatures should have to have many choices. Standardization of every and each possible thing leads to decline.


----------



## Zaz965

I think the main problem in highrises in beijing is the absence of shelves for air conditioner


----------



## Ribarca

Those aircons can become part of a city's identity. A prime example is HK.


----------



## Zaz965

hong kong


----------



## flexpur

An example in Amsterdam.

https://www.google.nl/maps/@52.4166937,4.8008061,3a,75y,310.53h,83.14t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sD79PPKkD26KGRsKwR7eb_Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## PoppyThankful

#130 :uh:


----------



## werner10

@flexpur

Not a good example, if I might say ... this is the ADM area, a former shipyard where these days a community of artists live off grid. It is one of the last truly artistic, bohemian area's in Amsterdam...


----------



## Manila-X

I'm sure many here have seen Manila's slums!


----------



## mexico15

t2dg said:


> Yes, it was a social-housing project, built in 1999 in Ixtapaluca, East from Mexico City. The plans were to build 20,000 new houses.


even tho Ixtapaluca, Estado de Mexico is ugly, those copy paste 30m2 to 60m2 houses neighborhoods have all the services, the ugliest zone of Mexico City area would be Ecatepec municipality, Estado de Mexico:


























Western Mexico City is ugly, and shocking... its a shock to see such a modern complex like Santa Fe district and then next to it, lots of run down neighborhoods


----------



## mexico15

I am living in Guadalajara, second biggest city in Mexico, the ugliest zone for sure is Cerro el Cuatro:


----------



## oliver999

the spliff fairy said:


> This is a weird one. Beijing's hutongs where the poorest live, are actually former 100-400 year old residences of the middle classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were once spacious homes for extended families back in the day - the old height restrictions of the city ensured nothing would be taller than
> the palaces, so housing extended outwards rather than upwards, creating the courtyard homes surrounded by numerous outbuildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by the 1950s the population had grown so drastically the average space for a resident was a 1m2, less than a shanty town, with families sharing
> a room, and countless brick and concrete add-ons. They were however utterly famed for their streetlife where life was lived outdoors due to the
> space restrictions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still form a large part of the centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of destruction they're now reviving, being restored and often converted, but to the loss of the street life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even new builds being added in the same format:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far uglier are the highrises/ midrises from the 90s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general when the highrises are built they look quite good. Poor developments and rich ones are almost indistinguishable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...however give it a few years and this happens. The cheaper places soon reveal themselves by not having in-built aircon:


:cheers::lol:


----------



## Skizo91

Zaz965 said:


> hong kong


That's actually amazing for commieblock enthusiasts. They're just badly maintained.


----------



## Skizo91

flexpur said:


> An example in Amsterdam.
> 
> https://www.google.nl/maps/@52.4166937,4.8008061,3a,75y,310.53h,83.14t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sD79PPKkD26KGRsKwR7eb_Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


That's probably some kind of an immigrant camp.


----------



## Basnix

It's a camp of 'free people'. Some creative folks, and some who simply don't 'fit' in todays society and such.


----------

